# Duckling predation



## BowFan (Apr 9, 2016)

Two hatches of Mallards this morning.  One in our pool (11 ducklings this year).  Another in the lake (3 ducklings).

They came over to our side of the lake this evening.  The mother of 11 fed in the shallows for a bit before moving off due to too many drakes.  The mother of 3 swam along the shore when something struck and a duckling disappeared.



We seem to have a very high depredation rate on the lake, but this is the first time I saw one disappear.

What do you think got it?

links removed Eason not embeded


----------



## natureman (Apr 10, 2016)

On Lanier I have seen the striped bass feast on them.


----------



## carver (Apr 10, 2016)

Turtles


----------



## chp.cheatham (Apr 11, 2016)

I know a largemouth bass will suck down a duckling. They have been known to get birds off of low hanging branches.


----------



## BowFan (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  I watched the video a little more, and it looks like the hen looks down at the :13 time just before the strike, and then spins around, and if I'm not mistaken it looks like she jumps on the back of whatever it was and rode it into the weeds.  Am I crazy or does anyone else see that?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2016)

Largemouth.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen pike go after them, never saw them actually grab one though,,,,


----------

